# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  dikke kuiten

## Ikweetgeennaam

Ik heb redelijk dikke kuiten .
Hoe kan ik ze magerder krijgen, zonder een extreem diëet, gewoon enkele oefeningen voor thuis.

Mvg

----------

